# Blue Staffy Puppy Skin Problems (Help ASAP)



## SkyeBlueGram (Aug 14, 2018)

So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can’t find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn’t have mites, I’ve just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she’s been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it’s sad seeing her in such a bad way!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.

U don't mention her age, how old is she?

I am sorry to bring this up, but as she's a self-color blue, she may have an auto-immune problem. 
Blue-dog syndrome sounds like a description of depression, but it isn't - blue dogs are prone to poorly developed immunity which isn't adequate to defend them, OR they can have an over sensitive immune reaction that attacks their own tissues.
The 1st version is more common; some pups outgrow it, & others suffer lifelong with skin issues, ear infections, digestive problems, etc.

IF SHE HAS blue-dog syndrome, & she's under 6-MO, getting her spayed ASAP is a good option, per many vets - she can skip the hormonal upheaval of puberty, & will heal faster the younger the surgery is done.
Another supportive step that is safe is giving her both live probiotics *and* digestive enzymes; dogs with the syndrome often do not digest & / or absorb their food well, so U can feed very high quality, but they won't get the full benefit of that excellent diet, it goes thru them & out the other end.
*RenewLife *is a very high-quality brand, Amazon-UK carries it, they do no testing on nonhumans, & I can speak to the efficacy of both their high-potency probiotics, & their ULTRAdigest digestive enzyme capsules; i've used both, in humans & nonhumans, & they really helped.

Probiotics, once well established, in the gut, only need a boost - especially during (if possible) & ALWAYS after a course of antibiotics. // Digestive enzymes, OTOH, must be given with every meal - the body cannot store them, they are needed 2x a day (or however often the dog or human or other mammal eats).

I do hope i'm wrong, ask Ur vet if s/he has any prior experience of blue-dog syndrome, & BEFORE U GET an actual diagnosis or a referral to a specialist, I would strongly advise buying vet insurance & waiting thru the holding period -- any diagnosis or even a presumptive referral can kill the possibility of partial recompense for her vet bills.

I am not a vet, so anything I say is mere opinion, & doesn't count; Ur own vet, or even a referral U have not yet scheduled, could constitute a "pre-existing condition " & then all future bills are out of pocket. 

Poor pup. . Poor YOU! - i'm so sorry to see her, she must feel mizrable.
- terry

.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Hi, I've got a blue staff pup that has skin problems too, we've had the idexx tests done (scrapes etc) they couldn't find anything, we're just waiting back to hear about the fungal test.

We've changed her food to https://www.purina.co.uk/proplan/veterinarydiets/for-dogs/hypoallergenic-ha.html recommended by the vets.

She's on half a 5mg tablet of prednidale a day
Malaseb shampoo rubbed in a left for 10 minutes, then washed off. Twice a week
Isaderm gel for where she breaks the skin, thankfully, she hasn't broken the skin in a while now.

With the stuff shes on she seems to be managing it pretty well, the scratching has stopped a bit.

We're also in the middle of changing everything possible in the home like floor cleaners, washing powder etc. We're also cleaning the house of the dust we can too.

She's still scratching herself, but the patches of skin where the hair is lost is starting to regrow so I'm hoping it's food related.

How old is yours? Mines 5 months.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can't find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn't have mites, I've just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she's been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it's sad seeing her in such a bad way!


Hello again, I've been speaking to a raw food supplier and they was said some things that might be useful so I thought I'd let you know cos we're sort of in the same boat.

What does your raw diet consist of? They were saying I should put mine of veg free pork only diet because it's unlikely the pup has been exposed to that protein/meat before, so an allergic reaction is highly unlikely (according to them) so might be something worth keeping in mind.

Secondly, they said it can take up to 6 - 8 weeks before your pup starts showing results because the pups body is still detoxing all the other stuff its had in the past and then the cells should start to regrow. Or something along them lines and you're only 2 weeks in, so hopefully you might start seeing results later on.

Hope it helps, best of luck to you and your pooch mate.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a Staffy who suffers from quite a list of allergies.

She is allergic to beef, chicken, turkey and lamb.

We have her on Millies Wolfheart Pork and Veg kibble and now, her allergies are under control. She no longer bites/scratches and her coat has regrown.


----------



## SkyeBlueGram (Aug 14, 2018)

Jason25 said:


> Hello again, I've been speaking to a raw food supplier and they was said some things that might be useful so I thought I'd let you know cos we're sort of in the same boat.
> 
> What does your raw diet consist of? They were saying I should put mine of veg free pork only diet because it's unlikely the pup has been exposed to that protein/meat before, so an allergic reaction is highly unlikely (according to them) so might be something worth keeping in mind.
> 
> ...


It's the nutriment raw stuff so like chicken turkey ect... but we have removed her off the chicken and trying turkey only for 2 weeks to see if that will work


----------



## SkyeBlueGram (Aug 14, 2018)

Rafa said:


> We have a Staffy who suffers from quite a list of allergies.
> 
> She is allergic to beef, chicken, turkey and lamb.
> 
> We have her on Millies Wolfheart Pork and Veg kibble and now, her allergies are under control. She no longer bites/scratches and her coat has regrown.


How did you find out she was elergic to all that ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Our Vet had an allergy test done. We have insurance and they covered the cost.

Rudi is actually allergic to chicken, beef, turkey, lamb, peas, corn, rice, yeast, oats, wheat and soya.

She also reacts badly to wet grass.


----------



## SkyeBlueGram (Aug 14, 2018)

Did she get spots and hair loss ect ?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She lost a lot of hair. All of the white from her chest and her legs and paws were bald in a lot of places.

Also, she lost a lot from her back legs.

We've eliminated from her diet everything to which she is allergic. She also reacts badly to wet or long grass, so we keep her away from that.

She is also on a low dose of a medication called Apoquel, which stops any itching.

Her coat has now grown back.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

if shes blue to blue parentage then she could well have blue gene alopecia (colour dilution alopecia, CDA )



> Color dilution *alopecia* (CDA) is a genetic recessive inherited condition that causes patches of hair thinning or loss, and may also include flaky and/or itchy skin. The condition is associated with individuals who have what is called "dilute" color, and is most commonly seen in *dogs* with a *blue* or fawn coat.


 ( from vca animal hospital site)

which is prob what L4L said but she used words too big for me to understand


----------



## walknwoof (Jan 17, 2016)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can't find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn't have mites, I've just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she's been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it's sad seeing her in such a bad way!


hi although your post is a few months old was wondering how your dogs skin issues are, we had the same issue with our blue staff and changed her diet to raw food only and after 6 month it nearly as much dissappered


----------



## SkyeBlueGram (Aug 14, 2018)

walknwoof said:


> hi although your post is a few months old was wondering how your dogs skin issues are, we had the same issue with our blue staff and changed her diet to raw food only and after 6 month it nearly as much dissappered


We just got back from the vets and she was put on sterioids prednisolone her skin has turned blue again but her hair hasn't regrow she still has the bald spot, not sure what to do next she's been bald for some time and it's a shame that no one knows why and the medication just made her stop itching


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m so sorry you and your pup are going through this. 

If it is indeed connected to her colour, then it’s a crying shame these “rare” blue and fawn dogs are being sold for the big bucks. I’m not necessarily saying yours did, but you see them for sale all the time.


----------



## JessandJackson_x (Jan 5, 2019)

https://wagwalking.com/condition/color-dilution-alopecia

make sure he's getting a good intake of cod liver oil too!

hope he's ok


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

JessandJackson_x said:


> make sure he's getting a good intake of cod liver oil to


CLO can cause problems if you feed it regularly though - the vitamins A and D get stored in the liver and can cause damage.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

JoanneF said:


> CLO can cause problems if you feed it regularly though - the vitamins A and D get stored in the liver and can cause damage.


What's your thoughts on extra virgin olive oil and coconut oil? I read that giving them a teaspoon of either once a day is good for their skin and coat? I've been giving mine a tea spoon of olive oil a day for the last 3 weeks and her coat seems a lot softer.



SkyeBlueGram said:


> We just got back from the vets and she was put on sterioids prednisolone her skin has turned blue again but her hair hasn't regrow she still has the bald spot, not sure what to do next she's been bald for some time and it's a shame that no one knows why and the medication just made her stop itching


I'm in the same boat, have you had any more tests done? My vets was saying it might be worth having the same test done again because there's a chance it came back as a false negative.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm no nutritionist but fish oils like those found in mackerel and salmon (the flesh, not the liver) which are higher in omega fatty acids seem to have more health benefits.


----------



## Buddydad (Nov 19, 2018)

My 16 yo had infected lumps in his skin and hair loss that looks the same. Noroclav antibiotic prescribed for a gum infection has also made the lumps about 80% better.
My vet suspects either too much cortisol (cushings) or thyroid problems both of which weaken the immune system. Has your vet performed any blood or urine tests and explained any results that are out of range ?

I was investigating demodex mites they can cause skin lumps and hair loss in puppies with underdeveloped immune systems and older dogs with endocrine disorders . Hopefully he will grow out of it.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> We just got back from the vets and she was put on sterioids prednisolone her skin has turned blue again but her hair hasn't regrow she still has the bald spot, not sure what to do next she's been bald for some time and it's a shame that no one knows why and the medication just made her stop itching


The bald areas are normally caused by an itchy dog biting/scratching.

It will grow back. It did take quite a while for Rudi's bald areas to grow again.


----------



## Buddydad (Nov 19, 2018)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> We just got back from the vets and she was put on sterioids prednisolone her skin has turned blue again but her hair hasn't regrow she still has the bald spot, not sure what to do next she's been bald for some time and it's a shame that no one knows why and the medication just made her stop itching


I would want to ensure my vet understood disease that affect the immune system as steroids suppress the immune system and can worsen skin infections . I would be asking for a second opinion - vets seem to prescribe steroids when they don't know what the root of the problem is and they can cause more harm then good...What blood, urine, faecal tests have they done to determine steroid treatment is appropriate ?

Presumably blood and urine tests have been done to rule out infections, low pancreatic enzymes, low vitamin B12 etc. Endocrine disorders or digestive disorder resulting in deficiency of essential nutrients and hair loss ??


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Buddydad said:


> I would want to ensure my vet understood disease that affect the immune system as steroids suppress the immune system and can worsen skin infections . I would be asking for a second opinion - vets seem to prescribe steroids when they don't know what the root of the problem is and they can cause more harm then good...What blood, urine, faecal tests have they done to determine steroid treatment is appropriate ?
> 
> Presumably blood and urine tests have been done to rule out infections, low pancreatic enzymes, low vitamin B12 etc. Endocrine disorders or digestive disorder resulting in deficiency of essential nutrients and hair loss ??


Some people can't or don't want to pay for all that. They just want some pills or an injection to make the itching go away.

Not at all suggesting that this applies to the OP, btw. Just pointing out that there are other reasons for vets to prescribe steroids than ignorance.


----------



## Buddydad (Nov 19, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Some people can't or don't want to pay for all that. They just want some pills or an injection to make the itching go away.
> 
> Not at all suggesting that this applies to the OP, btw. Just pointing out that there are other reasons for vets to prescribe steroids than ignorance.


I agree but compared to the cost of multiple vet visits and unnecessary and potentially harmful drugs, a full blood profile is a good investment imo.

Steroids seem to be the I don't know what's wrong with your dog drug and shouldn't be prescribed in ignorance. In my experience some vets don't understand endocrine disorders like hypothyroidism and cushings and the consequences of dishing out drugs like Metacam and Prednisone like smarties.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Buddydad said:


> I agree but compared to the cost of multiple vet visits and unnecessary and potentially harmful drugs, a full blood profile is a good investment imo.
> 
> Steroids seem to be the I don't know what's wrong with your dog drug and shouldn't be prescribed in ignorance. In my experience some vets don't understand endocrine disorders like hypothyroidism and cushings and the consequences of dishing out drugs like Metacam and Prednisone like smarties.


Steroids are also prescribed by dermatologists in many cases, greatly improve the quality of life of some cancer patients, and can be life saving in immune-mediated conditions. They have their place and should not be demonised simply because they have side effects - as do many medications.

I do not dispute the value of a thorough diagnostic work-up, but unfortunately the veterinary profession has a reputation for 'bill padding' and 'running lots of unecessary tests' (and internet forums like this one have fed into this perception). Therefore some people are wary of diagnostics and others downright opposed.

They just want the pills to fix the problem.

And the profession just can't win - some say too many tests, some say not enough.


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can't find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn't have mites, I've just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she's been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it's sad seeing her in such a bad way!


Hi
Just wondering if you have sorted your dogs skin problems ?


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can't find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn't have mites, I've just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she's been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it's sad seeing her in such a bad way!


Hi

Has your pups allergies gotten any better? Only I have a 5 month old blue staffy and she's got skin allergies just like your photos. We are changing her diet, she has special shampoo and she's had a couple of doses of steroids now. 
Praying something happens soon can not are to see her so uncomfortable any longer.

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

My blue staffy is 18 months now and he’s suffered from ear infections and itchy skin since a pup. I’ve worked out he is allergic to chicken turkey beef, some fish and lamb, also anything with wheat or grains in. He is on a diet of raw tripe and cooked veg. I sometimes give him tinned sardines in spring water (Sainsbury’s). I’m just trialing him with rabbit as I don’t want to feed him just tripe.. but it’s a lot cheaper than the vets bills which cost me a small fortune when he was a pup. I’m sure with my dog it is food allergies and not seasonal as he has it all year round.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Kim wiltshire said:


> I'm just trialing him with rabbit as I don't want to feed him just tripe.. but it's a lot cheaper than the vets bills which cost me a small fortune when he was a pup. I'm sure with my dog it is food allergies and not seasonal as he has it all year round.


Just be aware, I'm sure you personally already are, that rabbit is not good for dogs when fed in excess
Also
If feeding raw, he does need offal and bone added, or supplements to replace these, to get a healthy balanced diet


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you so much. 
She is definitely allergic to meat so we have stopped giving her that and has been on fish and veg. 
After the vet visit yesterday we are now going to cut out wheat and dairy also.


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Your welcome, it’s horrible to see your pet constantly scratching and miserable. 
I do give him kefir a couple of times a week and he loves the dried sprats you can get from pets at home. 
The vet prescribed 5mg prednicare per day and I’ve managed to cut it down to a quarter of a tablet. 
His allergies have by no way been cured but they’re under control , no vet visits for 8 months now .


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> Just be aware, I'm sure you personally already are, that rabbit is not good for dogs when fed in excess
> Also
> If feeding raw, he does need offal and bone added, or supplements to replace these, to get a healthy balanced diet


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. 
It’s very difficult with benny as he is allergic to almost every meat.
He can’t eat most of the bones and offal that’s easily available. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated though as I have spent hours surfing through the internet .


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you tried 'novel' meat, such as kangaroo, ostrich, zebra, venison horse etc?
Ones he will never had a chance to have eaten before, so his immune system wont 'know' them
Just be aware some minces are bulked out with chicken but chunks, or steaks are OK, although a little pricey, would probably still work out cheaper than repeated vet visits and medication

https://www.onlinebutcher.co.uk/

https://www.keziefoods.co.uk/Catalogue/Lean-Meats/Exotic-Meats

https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/category/181-horse-meat


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Has anyone experienced there puppy having constant ear infections with their allergies Zena now has her second one and after been given antibiotics and steroids it seems to have gotten worse  she is so uncomfortable and ripping her ear to shreds I just wish I could find something to help her


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Lisajell87 said:


> Has anyone experienced there puppy having constant ear infections with their allergies Zena now has her second one and after been given antibiotics and steroids it seems to have gotten worse  she is so uncomfortable and ripping her ear to shreds I just wish I could





Lisajell87 said:


> Has anyone experienced there puppy having constant ear infections with their allergies Zena now has her second one and after been given antibiotics and steroids it seems to have gotten worse  she is so uncomfortable and ripping her ear to shreds I just wish I could find something to help her


hi


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi
Unfortunately these come hand in hand with the itchy skin . I find aromesse itchy ear drops are excellent, they do sooth the ear and if I see bennys ear starting to flare up I use these and they do seem to help.
Poor zena hope she's better soon


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Kim wiltshire said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately these come hand in hand with the itchy skin . I find aromesse itchy ear drops are excellent, they do sooth the ear and if I see bennys ear starting to flare up I use these and they do seem to help.
> Poor zena hope she's better soon


Thank you, another trip to the vets she is on prednisolone tablets and canaural ear drops and just in that one day she has made a massive improvement. Although I know this is a temporary fix.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

So pleased to hear she is more comfortable


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

She settled through the night much better


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Looks like she's loving her bone


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Just an update on Zena since Friday having the prednisolone it has been a miracle she has stoped itching and it’s all clearing up! Has anyone had this for their pup? If so as soon as she runs out will it flare up again? 
Many thanks Lisa & Zena


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes.

Rudi was given Prednisalone and her itching and biting stopped within hours, which really confirms an allergy.

She is now on Apoquel. Prednisalone, given long term, can cause liver problems. Apoquel is not known to cause any such problems, although it is a relatively new medication.

The Apoquel controls her symptoms equally as well as the Prednisalone, but we did have allergy tests and know to what she is allergic, but not all.


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you so much for your reply! 
Zena has 5 more days on the prednisolone and yes within a few hours of the tablet she had stopped itching and we have made sure her diet has been strict on just hypoallergenic dry food and some fish and veg for now.

Will post a update when she comes off this dose, but yes doing the research I have I definitely do not want her on long term medication.

Lisa


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Zena has finished her 10 days prescription of the prednisolone, 1st day without it and has already started to slightly itch. Does that usually happen as soon as they come off it? Am guessing she will need a few more doses off that as were also still only 11 days into a strict diet


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi how is zena doing ?


----------



## Lisajell87 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi thanks so much for asking. 
Zena is on half a tablet of prednisolene everyday I stick to just tripe and hypoallergenic biscuits usually fish & veg with treats that contain no added meet, wheat or anything in. Its under control she’s 8 months now I have tried to introduce other things and the skin go’s bad instantly and the infections start. I really don’t want to keep her on the medication either ideally.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a medication called Apoquel which can control the symptoms of allergy equally as well as Prednisalone, without the long term side effects.

However, I believe Apoquel cannot be prescribed for a dog under the age of eighteen months. I would certainly ask your Vet about it though, for the future.

My JR bitch is on half a Prednisalone a day for IBD and I also give her milk thistle. I had blood tests done recently and her liver function is within normal range. She is ten years old.


----------



## Kim wiltshire (Mar 16, 2018)

Glad she’s doing better, tripe is good , be careful with the hypoallergenic biscuits as these Sometimes contain chicken or animal fats which is usually chicken. 
Millies Wolfheart has a good pork and veg mix with no oats grains or other animal fats. They also do samples. 
I don’t think benny will ever be allergy free, he’s now on quarter tablet of prednicare a day. But any bit of food or scrap that accidentally falls on floor he scrams to eat sets him off again.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

We have Rudi on the Millies Wolfheart Pork & Veg.


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Rafa said:


> There is a medication called Apoquel which can control the symptoms of allergy equally as well as Prednisalone, without the long term side effects.
> 
> However, I believe Apoquel cannot be prescribed for a dog under the age of eighteen months. I would certainly ask your Vet about it though, for the future.
> 
> My JR bitch is on half a Prednisalone a day for IBD and I also give her milk thistle. I had blood tests done recently and her liver function is within normal range. She is ten years old.


My vet said it's 12 months is the minimum age, mine started it yesterday and it seems to be working well.

I've been battling allergies with my dog just for over a year now and i still don't know what it is, I've had blood tests and scrapes done for allergies but they all came back negative. But they didn't test for food. I was told the only way to test for food allergies is by doing an elimination test because the food tests done by the vets aren't accurate?


----------



## Natahlia (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi there 
Sorry to hear your pups going through this. I know this was posted a while ago but I thought maybe this would help others a well as yourself if it's not sorted yet.
Blue staffys unfortunately are extremely prone to all sorts of problems. 
I took in a beautiful blue boy 5yrs old. He had terrible skin issues and his previous owner just didn't have the time to give him the care that was needed. He spent years on and off steriods and antibiotics which drastically cut his life expectancy as long term use causes kidney, liver and heart problems. So if you can avoid them please do so. Sometimes it is the only option however :-(
He had open wounds, itchy red skin and webbed feet due to his condition.
I immediately started bathing him with oatmeal dog shampoo but before bathing I would rub coconut oil on him from head to toe and let it sit for an hour.
I changed his diet also
I cooked sweet potatoe, carrots, broccoli, pumkin and rice and kept it in portions to mix with raw meats or fish such as sardines or salmon at meal time. Add a spoon of coconut or olive oil and a spoon of natural yogurt. 
After I had him on this diet for 2 months he was a totally different dog.
His previous owner said he had never seen him looking so happy and healthy.
I am so thankful that I could make his last years happy and pain free. He was the best dog I ever had and I will miss him till the day I die.


----------



## GoonerJordan (Apr 26, 2020)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can't find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn't have mites, I've just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she's been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it's sad seeing her in such a bad way!


My blue staffy is the same as this! As in exactly the same! We had the same tests that you have but have never found the problem! Have you had any luck? I don't have many pictures and currently it's not flared up. I have added a few and we put a T-shirt on if the scratching is to bad to help ease it!


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

GoonerJordan said:


> My blue staffy is the same as this! As in exactly the same! We had the same tests that you have but have never found the problem! Have you had any luck? I don't have many pictures and currently it's not flared up. I have added a few and we put a T-shirt on if the scratching is to bad to help ease it!


Is the broken skin from scratching? When mine breaks the skin from itching, or from anything really I put some cream on it called 'isaderm gel' you might have to get it from the vets but it's amazing I've had really good results from it and it doesn't take long for the sore to heal up


----------



## ChloeT95 (Aug 21, 2020)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can't find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn't have mites, I've just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she's been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it's sad seeing her in such a bad way!


My 9 month blue staffy is the same! We took him to the vets, had skin scraping - came back clear, and they put him on a short course of steroids to reduce his discomfort. The steroids stopped him from scratching and we began an elimination diet on raw duck and spent a lot to ensure we were including bone and offal. Who knew it would be so hard to source duck offal! However, as soon as the steroid dose started to reduce he began scratching again!

He mostly scratches around his neck and ears and has begun licking his paws a lot more. But this may be due to a paw balm I have been using as his paws were very dry.

He typically has duck, chicken and rabbit meat with a whole sardine once a week for the oils.

We'd like to keep him on raw but the vet has advised a Royal Canine allergy food where the protein is broken down.

Any advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

ChloeT95 said:


> My 9 month blue staffy is the same! We took him to the vets, had skin scraping - came back clear, and they put him on a short course of steroids to reduce his discomfort. The steroids stopped him from scratching and we began an elimination diet on raw duck and spent a lot to ensure we were including bone and offal. Who knew it would be so hard to source duck offal! However, as soon as the steroid dose started to reduce he began scratching again!
> 
> He mostly scratches around his neck and ears and has begun licking his paws a lot more. But this may be due to a paw balm I have been using as his paws were very dry.
> 
> ...


You might be better starting your own thread as this is an old one. Has your vet mentioned colour dilution alopecia? That's a known problem for "blue" coloured dogs - and why that colour often isn't KC recognised


----------



## lukee1608 (5 d ago)

SkyeBlueGram said:


> So my puppy is getting skin infections I have had her at the vet 3+ times spent £400 and they still can’t find the problems, they took a skin scrape and she didn’t have mites, I’ve just started her on a Raw diet plan in hopes this will help it she’s been on it for 2 weeks now and no signs on clearing up, please need urgent help it’s sad seeing her in such a bad way!


 Hi can I ask how you managed to get this treated or under control I have a Staffy girl also blue who’s 6 months old and also suffering with this thanks vicki


----------

